# no memo technich tutorial execution only.



## hagner (Aug 9, 2016)

is there a tutorial without memo technichs and just the execution for bld?
cuz in my opinion its a bit cheatish to use letters, rooms or places in town etc. to memorize, ofcourse there is no way to stop this so i understad that it has to exist memo technichs.
this is just for my own enjoyment even if it takes two hours to memorize and multiple attemts(which it will) im happy with it. and i know that it fits in my brain since i have memorized pi to 200 digits without any special memo technichs without any big problems, literally just the numbers, so dont say that it wont fit in the brain. for my memo ill just memo all the 20ish cubies and the where the two-three colors are on the cubies. and ofcourse centers but that is a no-brainer. maybe one layer at a time.

edit:
there is a bit conflict in this tread and to avoid further conflicts i admit that i started this tread way to early and that i would need to know a bit more about bld. and hope that most ppl read this confession.

i also didnt mention how much i know about bld which also is cause to conflict, so this is what i know:
the basic plls used for basic bld, set up moves, buffer and that edges and corners are solved separtly. and that is pretty much it. (as of starting tread) now i also know that the order is decided during memo but still not how the order is determined. also that the solution is a part of the memorization phase.

also i didnt mention why i think memo technichs is a bit cheatish, its because i like PURE memo and anything that makes memo easier isnt fun for me, except for dividing it into a few diffrent parts instead of one big. id rather do PURE memo for a few hours than to memo a story, letters, places in town or in my room ten times faster.

maybe YOU dont need to tell me about my low knowledge in bld, just give me a tutorial that explains the things i dont know instead of causing conflict. (this is asked nicely) new things are not unwelcome to tell me but do it in a nice way.

im also not looking for speedbld which some ppl think i did

i really hope that there wont be much more conflict in this tread.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 9, 2016)

How about you just watch a normal tutorial video, and simply ignore the memorization bit? What method are you trying to learn?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 9, 2016)

ender9994 said:


> What method are you trying to learn?





hagner said:


> maybe one layer at a time.



Layer by layer, apparently.


----------



## hagner (Aug 9, 2016)

Goosly said:


> Layer by layer, apparently.


no not layer by layer (facepalm) execution. i meant memorize layer by layer. ill probably use old pochman or some other basic bld method


----------



## Goosly (Aug 9, 2016)

hagner said:


> no not layer by layer (facepalm) execution. i meant memorize layer by layer.



Why would you waste time and brain power by memo'ing layer by layer instead of in the order you're going to solve everything anyway?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 9, 2016)

Just watch Noah's tutorial and skin memo. Although, since you want to memorize by layer, I think watching his memo tutorial wouldn't be a bad idea...


----------



## hagner (Aug 9, 2016)

Goosly said:


> Why would you waste time and brain power by memo'ing layer by layer instead of in the order you're going to solve everything anyway?





wir3sandfir3s said:


> Just watch Noah's tutorial and skin memo. Although, since you want to memorize by layer, I think watching his memo tutorial wouldn't be a bad idea...



well maybe memoing the cube in 3 parts isnt the best but thats just an idea so i dont have to do one big part. i know basically nothing about bld. also ive memorized 2x2s layer by layer but i havent succeded yet despite 3 tries, probably because i used a rubiks 4x4 cuz i dont have any 2x2s which made the algs really slow and hard to musclememo, but the memo was good, 20-30 minutes and very confident.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 9, 2016)

hagner said:


> well maybe memoing the cube in 3 parts isnt the best but thats just an idea so i dont have to do one big part. i know basically nothing about bld. also ive memorized 2x2s layer by layer but i havent succeded yet despite 3 tries, probably because i used a rubiks 4x4 cuz i dont have any 2x2s which made the algs really slow and hard to musclememo, but the memo was good, 20-30 minutes and very confident.


Prepare to learn several Algs an get terrible times with the LBL memo teqnique.
Also, if you know nothing about bld, why are you turning down everyone else's suggestions, especially when we all have experience and attempting some crap method you though of off the top of your head???


----------



## SenorJuan (Aug 9, 2016)

It sounds like you're describing 'SpeedBlind', where more conventional solving techniques are used, but with the inevitable long/difficult memorisation process.
It might be worth considering the 'Guus' method (CFCE) rather than CFOP, it would make the memorisation slightly easier (debatable).
Here's the forum wiki page on the topic:
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/SpeedBLD


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't think it's even possible to memorize lbl since the targets go around the cube. Unless your wanting to do speedbld, I don't think there is any other order to memo. I don't really understand why you think it's cheating to use letters either.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 9, 2016)

hagner said:


> i know basically nothing about bld. also ive memorized 2x2s layer by layer but i havent succeded yet despite 3 tries



You know basically nothing about BLD, yet you did BLD attempts already?
No offence intended, but you're not making a lot of sense.


----------



## hagner (Aug 9, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Prepare to learn several Algs an get terrible times with the LBL memo teqnique.
> Also, if you know nothing about bld, why are you turning down everyone else's suggestions, especially when we all have experience and attempting some crap method you though of off the top of your head???


im not turning down anyones suggestions, i might have expressed myself wrong.


WACWCA said:


> I don't think it's even possible to memorize lbl since the targets go around the cube. Unless your wanting to do speedbld, I don't think there is any other order to memo. I don't really understand why you think it's cheating to use letters either.


i like PURE memo (anything that makes the memo easier isnt fun for me except for doing it in a few small parts instead of one big) and maybe cheating is a bit harsh word.


----------



## hagner (Aug 9, 2016)

Goosly said:


> You know basically nothing about BLD, yet you did BLD attempts already?
> No offence intended, but you're not making a lot of sense.


yeah i thought 2x2 wouldn´t be to hard i just did t and y perms some set up to permute pieces and the sexy beginner method to orient. which might not be to good but it was at the top of my head

maybe basically nothing is a bit wrong expression, but perhaps not much is more accurate. i know the basics like basic algs and that you have to use setup moves and that its solved edges and corners separtly but that is pretty much it.


----------



## JanW (Aug 9, 2016)

hagner said:


> well maybe memoing the cube in 3 parts isnt the best but thats just an idea so i dont have to do one big part.


You shouldn't do memo in one or three parts. Memo is done in two parts. You memo corners and edges separately, because they are solved separately.

If you think using letters is cheating, then don't use letters. Use whatever you want. But you should still watch some tutorials to see how bld solving is done, then you understand why memo is best done in a specific order. If you find it too easy, do multiblind and memo more cubes.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 9, 2016)

hagner said:


> i like PURE memo (anything that makes the memo easier isnt fun for me except for doing it in a few small parts instead of one big) and maybe cheating is a bit harsh word.


For BLD solving, what people memorise is a solution. The tracing of the cycles and deciding in what order to solve things is done during the memo phase.

What you seem to be describing is memorization of the state of the cube instead. If you were then going to test yourself by writing down the state of he cube, that's fine, but if what you want to do is solve it you are just making it difficult for yourself if you memo the state rather than the solution.


----------



## hagner (Aug 9, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> For BLD solving, what people memorise is a solution. The tracing of the cycles and deciding in what order to solve things is done during the memo phase.
> 
> What you seem to be describing is memorization of the state of the cube instead. If you were then going to test yourself by writing down the state of he cube, that's fine, but if what you want to do is solve it you are just making it difficult for yourself if you memo the state rather than the solution.



yes i do want to solve it also but remember that i dont know much about bld, i didnt know about tracing cycles for example. but i do know that its edges and cornes separtly, i also didnt know that the order is done in the memo phase. 

thanks for letting me know that


and to avoid further conflicts i admit that i started this tread way to early and that i would need to know a bit more about bld. and hope that most ppl read this confession.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, I would definitely watch some tutorials first. You need to grasp some fundamentals of blind so that you can understand why people don't solve/memorize blind in the ways you want to.

Beginner blind methods are very simple (solving wise). If you understand how it works, you can memorize however you want


----------

